# 12 Pin ATX??



## Scoobler (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello,

I have got an M1-ATX PSU (12V DC PSU) that I have had working away in a PC in my car for a while. It has the 20 pin ATX connector on it.

I have just bought and built up a PC (Biostar 300G - http://www.biostar.com.tw/products/barebone/ideq/300g/index.php3) I have decided I want to use it in my car due to a change of plans. However it uses what its classing as an ATX PSU but it has a 12 pin connector and two 4 pin connectors (two yellow wires, two black - one is for the CPU and the other for the PCI supposidly). I can't seem to find a pin out for the 12 pin connector. But I want to use my M1-ATX to power the PC.

Cn anyone help?

Thanks,

Jamie.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF. Is there anyway you can take a picture of all this good stuff?


----------



## Scoobler (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello,

Thanks for the welcome!

The M1-ATX PSU:









The ATX Connector on the M1-ATX:









The Mainboard connector on the PSU in the Biostar:









The CPU & PCIExpress connector in the Biostar:









_Sorry about picture quality, they were taken with my phone!_

The PSU in the Biostar is:

Teamgreat Technology Corp
Be-well Electronics Co. LTD
Model: T43B017


Thank-you!


----------



## Scoobler (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This could be a problem because the Biostar system uses a dedicated PSU for the motherboard. What you may end up having to do is check the voltages on the PSUs and splice in the connectors to your M1-ATX PSU. The only other option would be to find a different system that uses a standard ATX PSU.


----------



## Scoobler (Oct 15, 2006)

D'oh I feared as much - I have emailed biostar usa to ask if they have a pinout but they responded with contac the tiawan section as they don't have that kind of info 

Cheers!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the plug with the 2 yellow and 2 black is the aux power connector to the m/b
http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You could use something like this http://www.4lots.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=24&HS=1 and use a standard power supply.


----------



## Scoobler (Oct 15, 2006)

The twoyellow, two black will be easy to sort now cheers!

I had thought about using an inverter to power it however the M1-ATX is much better as it controls the on and off of the PC. Also don't they kill the PSU as they don't have a proper sinewave due to the fact its stepping up from DC to AC, then because the PSU drops the power back down to 12v DC they tend to struggle over time?


----------



## Scoobler (Oct 15, 2006)

Well to my supprise, biostar have gotten back to me with the pin out for their 'ATX' connector so it will be nice and easy to wire up the M1-ATX now ray: 

Cheers for everyones help/suggestions! :grin:


----------

